
Society Is Too Complicated to Have a President, Complex Mathematics Suggest - clumsysmurf
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/society-is-too-complicated-to-have-a-president-complex-mathematics-suggest
======
dudul
Well, I've heard robots are replacing human beings at work. Sooner or later,
they will also replace presidents and prime ministers. Didn't Multivac and the
other robots save the world from human kind after all?

